# Ingibrillen



## madmurdock (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

hab ich was verpasst, überseh ich irgendwelche Stats? Auf den Dingern sind ja nur Sta + Hauptstat und davon nicht gerade sooo viel...

Geht natuerlich um http://cataclysm.buffed.de/?i=59456 etc.

Die Versionen davor waren ja trotz Lvl 62/72 immer auf dem Endcontent Niveau der ersten/zweiten Stufe.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Dezember 2010)

Wäre sinnvoll, wenn du auch postest welche du meinst ...


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (2. Dezember 2010)

hat da etwa jemand nich mitbekommen das ap zm etc nur noch auf waffen sind und sich sonst aus den hauptwerten errechnen ?


----------



## Fusselbirne (2. Dezember 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> hat da etwa jemand nich mitbekommen das ap zm etc nur noch auf waffen sind und sich sonst aus den hauptwerten errechnen ?


Jep,im Grunde genommen ist das alles,was du brauchst.


----------



## villain (2. Dezember 2010)

bei diesen brillen sind ja noch 2 zahnrad sockel dabei - wird bei dem link oben nur nicht richtig dargestellt. und wenn man mal sieht, was man da reinpacken kann... junge junge - also ich find`s gut!

guckst du hier: http://cataclysm.buffed.de/?i=59480 oder http://cataclysm.buffed.de/?i=59478 um nur mal 2 beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## campino76 (2. Dezember 2010)

Zahnradsockel?! sind das sowas wie die Drachenaugen vom Juwe?


----------



## villain (2. Dezember 2010)

ja, sieht so aus im moment.


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (2. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> Zahnradsockel?! sind das sowas wie die Drachenaugen vom Juwe?



im prinzip dasselbe sind dann z.b so werte wie plus 200 meisterschaft oder je nach belieben ist für jeden was dabei

edit: habs gesehen wurde ja schon verlinkt ,damit dürfte klar sein das die brillen mal wieder nen knaller sind !ingi ftw


----------



## Orgoron (2. Dezember 2010)

Das Ingis / Alchis / Inschriftler (also alle die nicht direkt Rüsungen herstellen) nicht die kracher Items herstellen können ist doch schon seit WotLk so.

Wie gut das Item jetzt ist dafür fehlt der direkte Vergleich. Auf jeden fall finde ich das schade wär viel cooler wenn man ein richtiges kracherteil auch mal per Beruf mit sicher einigem Aufwand herstellen könnte.


----------



## madmurdock (2. Dezember 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> hat da etwa jemand nich mitbekommen das ap zm etc nur noch auf waffen sind und sich sonst aus den hauptwerten errechnen ?



Doch. Aber:

1. Zeigt der Tooltip die Zahnraeder nicht an
2. Wusste ich nichts von den Zahnraedern
3. Waere die Brille halt ziemlich scheisse, falls man die Werte alleine betrachtet (ohne Zahnraeder und Kenntnis, was diese denn machen)


----------



## Alpax (3. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Doch. Aber:
> 
> 1. Zeigt der Tooltip die Zahnraeder nicht an
> 2. Wusste ich nichts von den Zahnraedern
> 3. Waere die Brille halt ziemlich scheisse, falls man die Werte alleine betrachtet (ohne Zahnraeder und Kenntnis, was diese denn machen)



not ... agi ist alles war schurken/ferals/jäger und verstärker-schamis brauchen ... der rest wie crit, ap usw. errechnet sich aus diesem hauptstat

regel:
dmg ohne platte oder mana: beweglichkeit
dmg mit platte: stärke
dmg mit mana: int

it's really that easy


----------



## madmurdock (3. Dezember 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> not ... agi ist alles war schurken/ferals/jäger und verstärker-schamis brauchen ... der rest wie crit, ap usw. errechnet sich aus diesem hauptstat
> 
> regel:
> dmg ohne platte oder mana: beweglichkeit
> ...



Aha, Agi = Tempo und Meisterschaftswertung. soso

Nur so als kleine Lehrstunde fuer dich Flamegeist: Tempo sorgt zB dafuer, dass die Focusregeneration beim Hunter erhöht wird.

Und nun husch husch. Weiter Threads aufsuchen, wo du Pseudoweisheiten verteilen kannst, nur weil jemand nicht gerade jede Umrechnungsformel zu seinem 3 Zeilen Post hinzufuegt.


----------



## Alpax (3. Dezember 2010)

ne agi is nat. nicht tempo und mastery ... du klugscheisser aber dafür hats ja die zahnradsockel die dir zB 208 tempo geben ...


----------



## gloob (4. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub du erkennst ironie nicht,wenn sie dich in den a***** tritt,oder?^^


----------



## Theopa (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin, schon jemand ne Idee woher man die Rezepte für die Zahnradsockel bekommt? Beim Lehrer habe ich nichts gesehen.


----------



## Kooriryu (12. Dezember 2010)

Du bekommst die ingi zahnräder im schattenhochland im tausch gegen andere ingi sachen.

zB 210 Ausweichwertung oder 210 Meisterschaftswertung.

Und wer sagt dass die Brille Crap ist der sollte mit wow aufhören. Die Brille ist momentan außerhalb der Raids mit den zahnradsockeln der beste Kopfgegenstand


----------



## Flymo01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 

ich find es nur unheimlich schade, dass die Brillen mit Level 81 gebaut werden könnten aber die dafür nötige Chaosk Kugel nur in den heroischen Instanzen zu bekommen sind. Also ab Level 85... Is doch Blödsinn sowas.  

Flymo


----------



## CarpoX (20. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das war bei den älteren Brillen auch schon so, und jetzt kann man sie mit seinem Twinks trotzdem früher bauen, weil Urnether etc. auch nicht mehr seelengebunden sind.
Einzige "Lösung" des von dir angesprochenen Problems wäre, dass man sie auch erst auf 85 bauen kann, und das würde dir auch nicht wirklich was bringen, oder?


----------



## Flymo01 (20. Dezember 2010)

Zu den Zeiten von TBC hab ich noch keinen Ingenieur gehabt insofern kann ich da nicht mitreden. Aber die epische Brille aus dem letzten Addon hab ich lange Zeit tragen können da die schon recht früh tragbar war ( ab Level 72? ). 

Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob und welche Mats dafür ev. erst ab 80 zu erbeuten waren. Also ob das selbe Theater wie jetzt mit den Chaoskugeln zu der Zeit schon akut war.

Ich für meinen Teil werde also noch etwas warten mit meinem 81er Ingi und hoffen, dass die Kugeln demnächst handelbar sein werden oder zumindest accountgebunden. 

Schönen Abend noch 

Flymo


----------

